

How to safely store a password (2010) - liotier
http://codahale.com/how-to-safely-store-a-password/

======
thirsteh
Related: [http://throwingfire.com/storing-passwords-
securely/#notpassw...](http://throwingfire.com/storing-passwords-
securely/#notpasswordhashes)

